# real story or fake? u be the judge



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

is there a passenger out there who write long arse essay?
and called her bf(jerk)?
100miles home - work?

























Partners,

Uber is proud to recognize the Sixth Star winner for this week, Muhammed!

Hailing from sunny Orange County, Muhammed received wonderful feedback from a rider which we're sure will put a smile on your face. We've presented Muhammed with his Sixth Star Award, which includes a *$1,000 AMEX*gift card! Congratulations!

*Every partner in the U.S. is eligible to win the Sixth Star Award.* In selecting winners, we look for "above-and-beyond" feedback from riders and a track record of excellence on the Uber system. Read more about our prior winners by visiting http://t.uber.com/sixthstar









_"I wanted to share with you that today I had the kindest Uber driver ever!! Honestly, maybe the kindest human ever. I was having an awful day and pinged Uber after my car got a flat tire and I need a ride home (my tire was not fixable and my car had to be towed). Muhammed picked me up... I was on the phone super upset as I was very far from home and late for work. Muhammed over heard me on the phone.... once I finished my call he offered to help me get my car towed rather then drive me all the way home. He took me back to my car and helped me with getting it towed and helped me even find a place in the area to get a new tire so I could drive back 100 miles home. Muhammed stayed with me and helped me the whole way through. I offered him extra money and he wouldn't take it. He genuinely wanted me to be ok. _

_I know this sounds crazy but I could honestly cry right now writing this email thinking about how kind and helpful he was. My own boyfriend was too busy to help me (jerk). Anyway, I thought I would email you letting you know you have a wonderful driver on your team. I hope you will praise him for his kindness."_

_*Please note that rider stories have been edited for length._

_
_
Uber Technologies Inc. | Unsubscribe | View Online
405 Howard Street, Suite 550, San Francisco, CA 94105


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I smell BS... And why are they using his lyft picture (green bush)?


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I smell BS... And why are they using his lyft picture (green bush)?


That is a Lyft picture right?!?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

no, he has the $1,000.00 hat on, and the lotto winner smile.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Here is the thread announcing the Sixth Star Award. It reeks of the same bogus bs!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-sixth-star-award.4453/


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

On ya Muhammed.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

When I read the L.A.Weekly story about the Public Relations firm writing the b.s. story about the one and only "happy" driver in Los Angeles I thought of the 6 star right away.

It could be the same P.R. firm.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Here is the thread announcing the Sixth Star Award. It reeks of the same bogus bs!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-sixth-star-award.4453/


Maybe it's Travis' relative?

In all seriousness, one would hope the woman wasn't his girlfriend, relative or just a friend of the driver, but how thoroughly can they check anyway? After all he does look like one of them shady Uber drivers...


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I think the stories are probably true in essence, doesnt mean they haven't been re written by uber peeps. Its not unheard of for people to go out of their way to help a fellow human being in need. I doubt these people did it for the money, they're just those kinds of humans.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> When I read the L.A.Weekly story about the Public Relations firm writing the b.s. story about the one and only "happy" driver in Los Angeles I thought of the 6 star right away.
> 
> It could be the same P.R. firm.


I had the same thought. I suspect that they took any email that had potential and that had their PR firm work it up to be award winning. I wonder if the driver was on the clock throughout that whole time.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm as helpful as the next guy to a hottie in trouble, but I will always accept the tip.

Always.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I'm as helpful as the next guy to a hottie in trouble, but I will always accept the tip.
> 
> Always.


Yes!!! ALWAYS accept the tip.

Also... This story smells like fluffed up bull shit.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah but what if it was your mum, sister, daughter, son etc... its just really nice to be reminded that there are people who will genuinely help others. So again, good on you muhammad.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

suewho said:


> I think the stories are probably true in essence, doesnt mean they haven't been re written by uber peeps. Its not unheard of for people to go out of their way to help a fellow human being in need. I doubt these people did it for the money, they're just those kinds of humans.


Exactly. I took 15-20 minutes of my time (when I was on my way to a NASCAR race) to help a kid change a flat tire last summer. He declined my help, and within 5 seconds of me walking away, his scissor jack collapsed and his car was resting on the brake rotor. "Ugh, I'll take that help now."

Kid was lucky I had an aluminum floor jack, cordless impact wrench, torque wrench, and air tank on me.


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> is there a passenger out there who write long arse essay?
> and called her bf(jerk)?
> 100miles home - work?
> 
> ...


----------

